# Tivo Mini will not get commercial skip feature



## the block (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a Tivo Mini running software version 20.4.6-01-6-a92. According to this page, Minis should be running 20.5.9. I assume I don't have this feature because of the old software version.

This Mini is connected to the internet 24/7/365 and I don't know why it hasn't downloaded the update. I have a second Mini which downloaded the update long ago and has the feature. I have forced many manual "Connect to the TiVo Service now", but to no avail.

What gives? Why can't I get the software update? Thanks


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

the block said:


> I have a Tivo Mini running software version 20.4.6-01-6-a92. According to this page, Minis should be running 20.5.9. I assume I don't have this feature because of the old software version.
> 
> This Mini is connected to the internet 24/7/365 and I don't know why it hasn't downloaded the update. I have a second Mini which downloaded the update long ago and has the feature. I have forced many manual "Connect to the TiVo Service now", but to no avail.
> 
> What gives? Why can't I get the software update? Thanks


Not sure it will do any good, but I would try pulling the power cord and reboot it.


----------



## the block (Jan 9, 2006)

fcfc2 said:


> Not sure it will do any good, but I would try pulling the power cord and reboot it.


Yeah, I've power cycled it several times. This may just require a call to TiVo to see if they will push one manually or something.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

I would force it to call home through settings and see if it errors out or what.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

You could add the TSN to the priority page for 20.6.1 or just call TiVo Support otherwise.

Scott


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> You could add the TSN to the priority page for 20.6.1 or just call TiVo Support otherwise.
> 
> Scott


Good thought,https://www.tivo.com/priority/


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Or rerun guided setup.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

the block said:


> I have a Tivo Mini running software version 20.4.6-01-6-a92. According to this page, Minis should be running 20.5.9. I assume I don't have this feature because of the old software version.
> 
> This Mini is connected to the internet 24/7/365 and I don't know why it hasn't downloaded the update. I have a second Mini which downloaded the update long ago and has the feature. I have forced many manual "Connect to the TiVo Service now", but to no avail.
> 
> What gives? Why can't I get the software update? Thanks


I have no idea why that Mini hasn't been updated, but you could try a Clear & Delete Everything, which isn't as drastic for a Mini as for a TiVo DVR because there really isn't much to clear or delete. It (seemingly) worked for me here.


----------



## the block (Jan 9, 2006)

So I just called. It took the rep a while to figure it out but somehow my Mini had a "do not update" flag applied to it in their system, which was blocking it from receiving updates. He said it's very rare and he has no idea why it was set like that, but is being escalated to the team that needs to remove it, and will hopefully be done within 2 business days. Weird, but glad it wasn't anything I was doing.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

the block said:


> So I just called. It took the rep a while to figure it out but somehow my Mini had a "do not update" flag applied to it in their system, which was blocking it from receiving updates. He said it's very rare and he has no idea why it was set like that, but is being escalated to the team that needs to remove it, and will hopefully be done within 2 business days. Weird, but glad it wasn't anything I was doing.


"do not update flag" ?? I can't imagine why their system would even have such a flag. I suspect it was really a "not subscribed" flag.

I'm amazed you waited so long to call TiVo support on this.


----------



## the block (Jan 9, 2006)

dlfl said:


> I'm amazed you waited so long to call TiVo support on this.


Mostly laziness. The mini is in a room not very often used, so I didn't run into it on a daily basis. Had this have happened to our Roamio in our living room, or bedroom mini, I'm sure I would have called much sooner.


----------

